# Brandungsangeln in Rerik



## Pinto (16. Juli 2006)

Schönen Tag wünsche ich euch,
am Mittwoch werde ich zum ersten mal zum Angeln an die ostsee fahren. Bin in Sachen MEeresangeln schlecht ausgerüstet, sowohl vom Gerät, als auch vom Wissen her.
Als Ruten würde ich eine 3,00m lange mit 100-200gr. Wurfgewicht, sowie eine 3,50m lange mit 50-150 gr. Wg.
Ist denke ich das einzige, was ich zumindest ein bischen verwenden könnte.
Jetzt wollte ich von euch, die wahrscheinlich schon mehr Erfahrung haben wissen, was für Gerät man benutzen sollte, Rolle, Schnur und was für Ruten normalerweise zum Einsatz kommen. Zudem würde ich gerne wissen, was in der Brandung für Montagen zum Einsatz kommen. Kenne nur Montagen vom normalen Grundangeln, also ganz simpel mit Durchlaufblei und dann einem normalen Vorfach.
Habe so eine Packung Meeresvorfächer von Seapoint bekommen.Vielleicht kennt die ja einer, die sind in so einer blauen Mappe.
In Rerik gibts ja auch eine Seebrücke, soll ich von da das selbe Gerät benutzen?
Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.


----------



## Torsk_SH (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rerik*

www.knurris-angeltouren.de/ ebenfalls


----------



## Rosi (16. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rerik*



			
				Pinto schrieb:
			
		

> Montagen vom normalen Grundangeln, also ganz simpel mit Durchlaufblei und dann einem normalen Vorfach.


pinto, da bist du ja wieder. durchlaufblei hast du eigentlich nicht beim brandungsangeln, es sei denn, du gehst auf aal. 

die ruten sind gut, du brauchst auch einen rutenständer. du willst sie ja nicht immer in der hand halten. 
die schnur richtet sich nach dem wurfgewicht. bei viel wind hast du große wellen und brauchst blei ab 150g. bei ententeich sind wenig wellen, dann nimmst du weniger bleigewicht, 80g reichen aus. 
haken sind wurmhaken, also langer schenkel. du angelst mit wattwürmern. diese würmer laufen aus, um die aufzufädeln, brauchst du eine wurmnadel. laß es dir im wattwurm zeigen. eine packung mit 2 stück kostet einen €.
die montagen findest du hier http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/ bei tipps, und einfache brandungsmontagen.


----------



## Pinto (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rerik*

Danke schonmal,
zu der MOntage von meeresangler-schwerin.de (http://www.meeresangler-schwerin.de/geraete-tipps/brandungsmontagen3/montage.JPG)
Ich kann mir irgendwie nicht vostellen, dass sich das Vorfach nicht in der anderen Schnur verfängt....
Werde morgen mal ein paar bauen, und dann gucken, wie das ist...


----------



## Rosi (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rerik*

keine angst, es verfitzt sich nicht. das vorfach liegt ja nicht senkrecht auf dem meeresgrund, sondern spitzwinklig. dabei kann der untere haken ruhig aufliegen, der obere schwingt mit der strömung. 
wenn du trotzdem zweifel hast. läßt du eben einen seitenarm weg. bei viel wind ist das garnicht so verkehrt, weil die montage dann weiter fliegt.
du kannst damit auch gut vom boot angeln, wenn du nicht pilken möchtest. allerdings brauchst du dann größere haken. die dorsche stehen etwa auf 15m tiefe.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juli 2006)

*AW: Brandungsangeln in Rerik*

Moin Pinto,
wenn du jetzt im Sommer Brandungsangeln machen willst dann empfehle ich dir eine ganz einfache Durchläufermontage die du gar nicht so weit werfen musst. Angel in der Teufelsschlucht zum Beispiel in der ersten Rinne. Zur Teufelsschlucht kannst ja zu Fuß hingehen von deinem Zeltplatz. Ist ja nur über die Strasse den Weg zur Küste runter.
Als Köder kannst du es mit Wattie versuchen aber meistenes sind die Krabben so schell das die Haken in 5-10 Minuten Blank sind. Versuche es mit Tauwürmern odr Blauköppen die halten länger am Haken. Bunte Perlen und so was brauchst du auch nicht, für Aal sind normale Mundschnühre ohne alles am besten.


----------

